# hillstream ideas needed



## MarcoB (10 May 2011)

Hi Guys, 

I'm searching for nice pics for inspiration. 

The goal is to create a hillstream tank with a bit of iwagumi flavour in a 200x50x50 tank. 
Biggest issue is the background of the tank. This tank needs a background because of the sorry state of the glass.

Any ideas?


----------



## Bobtastic (10 May 2011)

A lot of ppl favour plain white or black backgrounds on their scapes. A blue or gradient from blue to white also looks good. If you don't want to opt for a colour a translucent/opaque film that sticks when wet'd is another option, with that you could shine a spot on to the back too, possibly with a gel for a touch of colour?


----------



## BigTom (10 May 2011)

Obvious reference would be George's WCMM setup - not a particularly accurate biotope but very attractive none the less!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JjRLqTx ... detailpage


----------



## MarcoB (11 May 2011)

Yeah, that's a nice one but a littlebit to boring for me to have that for a showtank in the office on 2meter size. It doesnt have to be a heavily planted tank and I tend to an asian fastflowing river is a biotopedirection.


----------



## Garuf (11 May 2011)




----------



## bigmatt (11 May 2011)

You could build a background (viv-style) to hide the glass - or i also like the frosted backing you can get - hides a multitude of sins but is cheap and looks great!
Matt


----------



## dw1305 (11 May 2011)

Hi all,
Garuf that is a great find, much enjoyed. 

Have you seen these pages at "Loaches on-line"? they aren't really for aquascaping, but they are quite useful. 

"Life in the fast lane:" <http://www.loaches.com/articles/hillstream-loaches-the-specialists-at-life-in-the-fast-lane> &
"A river runs through it": <http://www.loaches.com/articles/a-river-runs-through-it>

cheers Darrel


----------



## MarcoB (12 May 2011)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Garuf that is a great find, much enjoyed.



Wim is a friend of mine. I helped him with the build!
This Palu is an inspiration. surely but with a depth of just 50cm it's hard to realize the same effect!
I'll check the loachessite. Thanks for that tip!


----------

